# Lithuanian: apystovose



## zwirbil

Lithuanian translation into English: *apystovose* 
I am trying to translate a document and cannot find the word in the dictionary.

I have found it in a few contexts:1) rytdienos apystovose, 2)apystovose vaiku, 3) šiandieninėnėse apystovose.

The sentence I am translating reads: '...ir dar takiose apystovose'.

I would appreciate some help. Thanks.


----------



## deine

Hi,
I am Lithuanian and when I red that word you wrote- "_apystovose_" - I didn't understood it at all. 
After searching through internet I found that it means - circumstances/situation/condition.

_Apystova_ (singular) - circumstance/situation/condition
_Apystovose_ (plurar) - in the circumstances/situation, under conditions

This word (_apystova_) is not right word to use. Instead better to use the word - _aplinkybė. _
_Apystovose = Aplinkybėmis_


----------



## zwirbil

Thankyou,
'circumstances' seems to work in the context of the sentence I am translating. The reason why it might not be used much today is because the document I am trying to translate was written in the 1940s. 

thanks for taking the time to sort this out for me.


----------



## deine

You are welcome 

If you would need more help I'll do my best. It is hard to translate old texts.


----------

